# Help Appraisal Phil Wood



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

I need the advice of the experts. 
I want to sell this wheel soon, but have no idea how much is a good price for a 40h phil wood 145mm hub with left side brake threaded laced to a Salsa Gordo rim. It's been laying around and needs to go. Thank you experts in advance.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Figure the hub alone is $450 new, Arai Drum Brake Cassette Tandem Hubs, Rear but you cannot buy the Arai drum brake new anymore. 
26"? 700c?

I'd say a good deal for it would be $250-$300 depending on your tandem market


----------

